

Ask HN: Virtual PBX recommendations? - ScottWhigham

So I need a virtual PBX for my company - any recommendations? I've tried grasshopper.com and I'd like some other options.<p>Any suggestions?
======
xinsight
Since your posting this on HN, you might be interested in rolling your own.
This site outlines how to setup a VPS with asterisk and connect it to a VOIP
provider:

<http://www.pbxer.com/>

~~~
ScottWhigham
Wow - that's incredibly cool. Thanks for sharing!

However, I don't want to roll my own - I have enough stuff that I've built
and, for this, I don't want to write/maintain anything else. I just really
want to pay someone else.

